# Lots of rats, Pet Homes only-Lancashire



## spoiled_rat

Contact/organisation details: Spoiled_Rat
Location: Lancashire

Group: 1
Number of rats: 5
Sex: M
Age(s): 10 weeks
Name(s): none as yet
Colours: black/agouti mismarks and selfs, dumbo and topears available
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: homing for a friend, some rescues
Temperament: lovely
Medical problems: none 
Will the group be split: yes, into at least pairs
Transport available: within reason
Other: will need a questionnaire completed, no breeding, no snake food. 









Group: 2
Number of rats: 10
Sex: F
Age(s): 7 months, 4 months and 10 weeksish
Name(s): none as yet
Colours: agouti mismarks, blacks, some dumbo, some topear 
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: some homing for a friend, some rescues, some been looking for homes for a while
Temperament: lovely 
Medical problems: none 
Will the group be split: yes, into at least pairs
Transport available: within reason
Other: will need a questionnaire completed, no breeding, no snake food.

























Group: 3
Number of rats: 2
Sex: M
Age(s): 6 and 9 months approx
Name(s): none as yet
Colours: siamese and himilayan
Neutered: yes
Reason for rehoming: brought into rescue
Temperament: good
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: within reason, locally/rat train.
Other:









Group 4
Number of rats: 6
Sex: M
Age(s): 12-14 weeks
Name(s): none as yet
Colours: Black roans
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Agreed to take them on as owner was struggling with them and their own rats
Temperament: good
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: into minimum of pairs or trios
Transport available: within reason, please ask
Other: will need rehoming questionnnaire completed as per usual. 

















will need a questionnaire/aplication filled in before homing, as per usual, no breeding, no snakefood.

Site will be updated with further information on them soon  spoiled rats! - Animals Needing Homes


----------



## Pampered pets

Oh my goodness laura! im in love with those last lot  

Just looking around to see if i have an empty cage lol

What happened to the rexes? did they get a home? was waiting to hear about transport. 

what sexes are they? i cant fit any more boys in that cage so could have boys or girls in another cage, also do you ahve any more food for sale, mine are greedy sods lol


----------



## spoiled_rat

the rexes are still in the wirral with their fosterer who ended up catching SDAV in her rats, so has been on lockdown, no incoming, no outgoing.

they are still provisionally reserved though :wink5:

all the sexes etc are listed up above 

Laura x


----------



## Pampered pets

oh right ok.

That dosnt sound good though 

Is the top photo int he thread my boys?


----------



## spoiled_rat

Pampered pets said:


> oh right ok.
> 
> That dosnt sound good though
> 
> Is the top photo int he thread my boys?


no not good, luckily the rex boys were not infected or anything.

i copy/pasted the wrong pic lol :blushing:

Will add more when i feel upto taking pictures.


----------



## Pampered pets

Aww never mind, but everyone ........those are my boys in the top photo lol who i got from lauras excellent rescue 

Ok let me know about the rexes and ill try sort a cage for a trio of the last group


----------



## pa2k84

Are the neutured boys rehomed yet and what are the possibilities of a rat train as far as Wiltshire


----------



## spoiled_rat

pa2k84 said:


> Are the neutured boys rehomed yet and what are the possibilities of a rat train as far as Wiltshire


Hiya, the neutered boys will probably be staying here, as they have been looking for new homes for months now and been living with my boys and have ended up being quite bonded with my big group!!

laura


----------



## diane seed

We would be very interested in rehoming 2 male rats for my two teenage children 14 and 15. They will be much loved family pets. Please can you get in touch with prices and details.

Thankyou ever so much.
Diane x


----------



## spoiled_rat

All these in the thread are homed.

We do however have quite a few others looking for homes.

Where abouts are you?


----------

